# Is Your Dog Nuts For the Ball? Pictures!!!



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My dog's a ball freak. I trip on them, find them under my sheets:surprise: if I turn my back when the fridge door's open - ball storage, sleeping/ball right there just in case I want to play ball at 4:00am This pic I just tried to sneak 6 feet away to get the camera, she was passed out, had her head thrown over the arm of her new (not) loveseat and no way - HEY! I heard you!!! Wanna Play Ball??, Yea, Let's Play Ball!! NOW:grin2::grin2:.... Do You Have A Ball Fanatic??? Post your pics:grin2:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You mean like this?????? 

Well, at least Carly comes by it honestly. Her mother was exactly like her with the ball obsession. The day I met her, she ran up to me with a ball in her mouth. I'm not making this up, Carly just shoved her ball in my lap. And I heaved it over the couch, lol.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This was a picture of max when he was under a year old. I think he was trying to telepathically move the ball into my hand. His obsession with the ball repulses our chihuahua. Max just acts like a light switch is off when his ball is out. The best though is when we are eating and Max will place is ball that in his mouth on the table and nudges with his nose as it rolls across the table. He will then stare at it like its the greatest thing even next to a steak. Yeah we have to put the balls away. Now he is throwing his filthy jolly ball in the pool he thinks this is great as the kids automatically toss it out of the pool- game on.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> You mean like this??????
> 
> Well, at least Carly comes by it honestly. Her mother was exactly like her with the ball obsession. The day I met her, she ran up to me with a ball in her mouth. I'm not making this up, Carly just shoved her ball in my lap. And I heaved it over the couch, lol.


Oh! Yea! You have a ball dog. I've noticed that mine rotates her balls. She brings a different one in every time after she goes out and comes back in. I say "that's good Summer, you give all your balls equal time to be in and out". crazy:laugh2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes
















And he even sleeps with it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was taking a nap one day and I felt the couch moving. Midnite moved the couch with me on it to get his ball.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Does this count as ball crazy???


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Balls everywhere




My tomboy Robyn




6 ft off the ground for his ball


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This thread is like ball diaries- lol!!! They sure do like cause and affect!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> This thread is like ball diaries- lol!!! They sure do like cause and affect!!!


I wake up with balls in bed with me. It's always fun when they put it in the water bowl and squeeze the ball in my face.....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is like ball diaries- lol!!! They sure do like cause and affect!!!
> ...


No better way to wake up. I'm sure they are real proud of themselves to!!!!!!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

The real football didn't last so long here. It was older and collectible. When I told my guy friend it was signed by "so and so" Raiders 1983. He said "you just let Summer crunch a $400.00 football.

I didn't care, I'm a Charger fan and a Raider hater:grin2:


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I've got a rule, no balls in the house. And every time, one is snuck in.


----------



## DavidHernandez (May 12, 2016)

lol !! they are crazy about balls.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

YEP!!!! 

http://oi66.tinypic.com/1qmonm.jpg


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

These are all great photos!!! They crazy!!!


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh people how lucky you are, my dog is not really into balls :'( All the photos are awesome!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The shepherd before my current boy,Dakota,carried a ball with him always.Frizzbee and balls were his passion.Samson is just interested in me.Should've named him Stalker.Love all of the pictures from everyone!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

cloudpump said:


> I've got a rule, no balls in the house. And every time, one is snuck in.




Yeah, the jolly ball isn't allowed in the house. Carly's really not on board with that rule, as you can see.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Apollo thinks everything should come into the house

Sticks





And the hose, which I caught just in time


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ha! Just havin' some fun! I actually did have a dog make it into the house with the hose one day. Thankfully it was in the back door to the kitchen.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> YEP!!!!
> 
> http://oi66.tinypic.com/1qmonm.jpg


Wow! The best Nitro can do is carry a ball in his mouth while kicking one in front of him.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool thread, I was just thinkin the other day about how much money we have in dead balls.....:laugh2:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx always loves a pink cuz. All my dogs are ball lovers. I have to hide the teaserball, bestball and eggeball so Karlo doesn't make his teeth nubs. I give him some time with them, but it is very limited. Gambit brought a big cuz in this morning and it dropped a bunch of dirt out of the squeaker hole. Never a clean floor.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Onyx always loves a pink cuz.


The cuz balls are the best! They have been the _very_ favorite of my GSDs. The most that has happened is a missing squeaker. They all still have their feet, LOL!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Love all the pictures!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Charger Zeus


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max's xmas present. I like the balls with the hole in the middle. This ball was nice and big. I have not heard of cuz ball's will have to try them always buying the same ball.


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

Battle of the Ball


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Our boy is ball crazy

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------

